# What sort of RAM required in cachecard



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm looking to invest in a cachecard but don't really want to buy new memory if I already have something compatible that I can salvage from my old PC(s).

I know the cachecard takes PC133 SDRAM (512Mb preferable) but doing a quick google shows up that there are both 144-pin and 168-pin DIMMs that match this description. Cachecard FAQs just say 'industry standard' and a quick search on here turned up no relevant matches.

So, which is the correct spec for a cachecard? 144-pin or 168-pin?

Thanks for your help Oh Knowledgeable Ones


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

No idea - but there's a very closeup picture here..

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

168pin


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks Blindlemon. That saves me the trouble of trying to count the pins on worm's picture  

Now to open the old PCs and see what's in there. Sods Law says that none of the ram will be compatible


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It was used from Pentium 500s and stopped around 1.2GHz era if that helps knowing which PCs to open


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

This is what I used (purchased in 2003):

Name Code Qty Each Options
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Generic 512MB (64MX64 S133-64X4-512xx (Max. 5) 1 42.00
with 64Mx4 DRAMs) PC133
(133MHz) SDRAM Non-ECC
168 Pin DIMM Memory
*Limited Compatibility*


Hope it helps!


P.S. I just put a SAT-T60 on e-bay with 240GB, a CacheCard, and this 512MB of memory installed / configured.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks all for your replies.

Unfortunately The Law Of Sod is strong in our house and I don't have anything compatible. Looks like I'll have to buy some.

I wonder if there are any old PCs at work that nobody will notice I've opened


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I need to buy some myself. Found some on Novatech for £36.49 inc VAT and delivery. Does this seem like a reasonable price?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?RAM-512/13


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Ebuyer PC133 512MB 168PIN RAM at £29.99 that one of the two main UK Tivo upgrade outfits supply with their Cachecards still seems to be the cheapest. If you want Kingston memory then Ebuyer can do it for £39.99.

See http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/sear...=2&intPage=4&strOrderDir=descending&intPage=2


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If price is an issue, then go for 256mb instead of 512mb. You will still get around 95% hits on the database cache and hence around 95% of the benefit of the full 512mb module


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> If price is an issue, then go for 256mb instead of 512mb. You will still get around 95% hits on the database cache and hence around 95% of the benefit of the full 512mb module


I see the Ebuyer 128MB PC133 168 PIN Value stick is only £10.50, although on a per MB basis that works out more expensive than the 512MB version.

See www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/19820

The actual size of the Tivo database is 517MB so if you can stretch to the full 512MB memory stick its probably worth it.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

blindlemon said:


> If price is an issue, then go for 256mb instead of 512mb. You will still get around 95% hits on the database cache and hence around 95% of the benefit of the full 512mb module


I already have 256MB in my TiVo. I'm going to upgrade the drives soon and thought I should upgrade the RAM at the same time. I've currently got an 80GB & 120GB and I'm thinking about going for a single 400GB drive.

Slightly OT but is there a limit to how far back threads in this forum can be searched? I'm looking for a discussion I had ages ago where blindlemon advised me about a drive upgrade I was contemplating. I've tried searching but it doesn't go back that far. It was do do with keeping recordings and MFS partition pairs. At the time it wasn't possible to upgrade my drives and keep my recordings. I was wondering if anyone had figured out a way round it now?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Do a search of the archives http://archive.tivocommunity.com/

You can search for all posts for your username

Edit:- is this the one you want http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=260280


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Yes that's the one, thanks. Sorry for taking so long to reply.


----------

